# BHS Summer Meeting 2012 -Sat June 30th - date for your diary!



## markh (Jun 25, 2010)

The 2012 British Herpetological Society Summer Meeting will be held on Saturday June 30th, 1pm to 5pm , at the Natural History Museum in London.


Full details of speakers and how to book will be posted shortly, but program includes Frances Baines (talking on UV light for Reptiles) and Gerardo Garcia, curator of lower vertebrates, Chester Zoo.


BHS members - free


Non-BHS members - £10 adults, £5 under 16's.

(there is no admission charge for the NHM)

email [email protected] for more details meantime


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

markh said:


> The 2012 British Herpetological Society Summer Meeting will be held on Saturday June 30th, 1pm to 5pm , at the Natural History Museum in London.
> 
> 
> Full details of speakers and how to book will be posted shortly, but program includes Frances Baines (talking on UV light for Reptiles) and Gerardo Garcia, curator of lower vertebrates, Chester Zoo.
> ...


sounds like a great opportunity to listen once again to Francis Baines. her talks on Environmental lighting are truly inspiring.
it would be good to hear what Geraldo is going to talk about to?


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

These are usually excellent.


----------



## markh (Jun 25, 2010)

*Full Details Now Available*

Full details of the meeting and how to book are now available on a separate thread (BHS Summer Meeting) and also here:

http://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww71/Varanaman/SMPoster01.jpg


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Come on people lets get some bookings!


----------



## markh (Jun 25, 2010)

*Price reduction for non-BHS members*

Just to clarify, the admission charges on the meeting poster are the updated (reduced) ones and supercede the ones quoted in the original post on this thread.

Sorry if this has caused any confusion!

mark


----------

